# throttle body cleaning?



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Is it safe for me to clean the throttle body myself-i know how to do it,but im scared i might screw up some sensors that are expensive to replace,if anyone has done this let me know,and was there any problems afterwards


----------

